
E-shoppers warned after electrical goods fail safety tests - wensley
https://www.theguardian.com/money/2019/nov/27/e-shoppers-warned-after-electrical-goods-fail-safety-tests
======
midef
This isn't surprising. It's always worth paying a little extra for UL/ETL/CSA
registered goods. Especially electrical goods.

